# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  کاربرد کامپیوتر در صنایع هوافضا

## farid_mov2006

سلام دوستان عزیز
کسی در مورد کاربرد کامپیوتر{مهندسی نرم افزار/هوش مصنوعی/برنامه نویسی/...}در صنایع فضایی
{ساخت ماهواره/فضاپیماها/...}و صنایع هوایی{جنگنده ها/....}داره :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farzadsw

سوالتون خیلی کلیه ، درنتیجه جواب هم کلی هست: گوگل

----------


## farid_mov2006

سلام

شما فرمودید که موضوع من کلی هست و با سرچ تو گوگل میشه پیداش کرد
راستش من هر چی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم :خیلی عصبانی: 
میشه شما کمکم کنید و تعدادی رو برام پیدا یا اگه مقاله ای دارید برا دانلود تو سایت قرار بدید
با تشکر :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farzadsw

شما دنبال مطلب فارسی هستید یا انگلیسی ؟ اگه فارسی میخوای فکر نکنم چیزی پیدا کنی ! اما  مطلب انگلیسی وجود داره. مثلا عبارت autopilot رو به صورت های مختف تو گوگل سرچ کن (با AI وغیره) .
من خودم تو این زمینه اطلاعی ندارم که بخوام به طور مستقیم به شما کمک کنم

----------


## smile17

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> کسی در مورد کاربرد کامپیوتر{مهندسی نرم افزار/هوش مصنوعی/برنامه نویسی/...}در صنایع فضایی
> {ساخت ماهواره/فضاپیماها/...}و صنایع هوایی{جنگنده ها/....}داره


شما با پرسيدن اين سوال چي رو مي خواي بدوني؟
همين كه يك ميكروكنترولر برنامه نويسي بشه و توي يه هواپيما قرار بگيره ميشه كاربرد كامپيوتر در علوم هوا فضا.همين كه تست آيروديناميك بودن يه سازه توسط يه برنامه شبيه سازي بشه ميشه كاربرد كامپيوتر در علوم هوافضا و ....
دقيقا در چه زمينه اي مايلي بدوني؟

----------


## farid_mov2006

> شما با پرسيدن اين سوال چي رو مي خواي بدوني؟
> همين كه يك ميكروكنترولر برنامه نويسي بشه و توي يه هواپيما قرار بگيره ميشه كاربرد كامپيوتر در علوم هوا فضا.همين كه تست آيروديناميك بودن يه سازه توسط يه برنامه شبيه سازي بشه ميشه كاربرد كامپيوتر در علوم هوافضا و ....
> دقيقا در چه زمينه اي مايلي بدوني؟


سلام
 فکر میکنم سوالم خیلی واضح و پیچیدگی نداشته باشه 
من میخوام بدونم که یه مهندس کامپیوتر{هر گرایشی}بخصوص هوش مصنوعی و نرم افزار تو صنایع هوافضایی چه کارهایی انجام میده{از زبان برنامه نویسی که معمولا استفاده میکنن/برای چه قسمت هایی برنامه مینویسن و  ...}

----------


## kiosksoft

> سلام
>  فکر میکنم سوالم خیلی واضح و پیچیدگی نداشته باشه 
> من میخوام بدونم که یه مهندس کامپیوتر{هر گرایشی}بخصوص هوش مصنوعی و نرم افزار تو صنایع هوافضایی چه کارهایی انجام میده{از زبان برنامه نویسی که معمولا استفاده میکنن/برای چه قسمت هایی برنامه مینویسن و  ...}


بستگی داره این مهندس در اختیار هوافضای چه کشوری باشه ؟!! 

بنده فوق لیسانس کامپیوتر میشناسم که صبح میره کارهای اداری از قبیل نامه نگاری و بایگانی انجام میده.  نمونه فوق لیسانس مکانیک سراغ دارم , فوق لیسانس رآکتور هم سراغ دارم , از دانشگاه هایی مثل علم و صنعت و امیرکبیر!!

به نظر من برای پیدا کردن جواب سوالتون باید در سایت های خارجی بگردید. اینجا کسی جواب جالبی برای شما نداره.

----------


## Mehran.GH

از ترم زمستانی امسال برای اولین بار در دانشگاه ورزتبورگ همین رشته مورد نظر شما تاسیس شده است یعنی رشته Luft– und Raumfahrtinformatik  که تقریبا می شود کامپیوتر هوا فضا

http://www.luft-und-raumfahrt.inform...-wuerzburg.de/

برای اینکه دقیقا بتوانم جواب سوال شما را بدهم نگاهی به دروس این دوره جدید انداختم 
و دروس مهم آن را برایتان می نویسم تا متوجه باشید برای وارد شدن به این رشته چه مطالب را باید بدانید.

دروس ترم 1 و 2   >  ریاضی و فیزیک و برنامه نویسی و الگوریتم و موقعیت یابی جغرافیایی 
دروس ترم 3        >  میکرو پروسسور و سیستمهای Embedded و کنترل و خودکار سازی و روشهای اندازه گیری و خطاسنجی 
دروس ترم 4 > دینامیک هوافضا  و اتمسفر و فیزیک فضای خلاء 
دروس ترم 5 > صنعت هوا فضا (مباحث اقتصادی) و سیستمهای انتقال داده و روشهای مدل سازی
ترم 6 > پایانامه لیسانس

برای بعضی دروس معدل فارسی را مشکل می توان پیدا کرد  , لینک اصلی :
http://www.luft-und-raumfahrt.inform...ik_8_12_08.pdf
معمولا هر درس همراه با آزمایشگاه است اما مطلب مهم این است که این مجموعه معلومات مربوط به مقطع تحصیلی لیسانس است که معمولادر آلمان شانس کاری زیادی ندارند و باید دید در تکمیل آن چه دروسی معرفی می شود .

به هر حال 
منظور این بود که به عنوان یک مهندس کامپیوتر  برای وارد شدن به هر صنعتی  ,  نیاز دارید که معلومات کامپیوتری خود را *با همان رشته خاص ترکیب کنید* به طور مثال اگر می خواهید وارد صنایع هوا فضا بشوید باید دینامیک پرواز و سخت افزار و الکترونیک و روشهای کنترل و .... بدانید و اگر فقط برنامه نویسی بلد باشید (البته حتما باید مدل سازی هم مسلط باشید) می توانید وارد زمینه های  همانند Real time OS  , شبیه سازی , روشهای ذخیره سازی و انتقال داده , برنامه نویسی Embedded  و یا سیستمهای اطلاعات جغرافیایی GIS ,  رمزنگاری و  .... بشوید.

در برنامه نویسی Embedded هم که موضوع این بخش فروم هم هست باید روشهای Parallel Processing  و Multitasking  را بلد باشید و تسلط به لینوکس .

در صنایع بزرگ هوایی بدلیل حساسیت , کار مهندس نرم افزار بیشتر مدل سازی است تا کد نویسی و نرم افزارهای گران قیمت تولید کننده اتوماتیک کد مانند Esterel   الان دیگر کاملا جا افتاده است
http://www.esterel-technologies.com/

در صنایع نظامی هم که کلا زبان برنامه نویسی و استاندارد کاری متفاوت و خاص خودش را دارد (حتی زبانهای برنامه نویسی که به کار می رود را اصولا کامپایلر آن را نمی توان در جایی پیدا کرد و مشخصات دقیق آنها هیچگاه معرفی نمی شود  ) و  معمولا بعد از سالها کار در Civil و داشتن تمامی پیشنیازهای لازم شاید بتوان وارد مرحله نظامی شد. بعضی کشورها مثلا اسراییل صنعت نظامی غیر متمرکز دارند و صنایع نظامی آنها تشکیل شده از صدها شرکت کوچک که هر کدام یک محصول خاص تولید می کنند و در چنین شرایطی مهندس کامپیوتر به تنهایی می تواند مثلا یک بخش اویونیک را کد نویسی کند و یا بقیه ماژول های نیاز همانند  پردازش سیگنال و رادار و سیستمهای کنترل آتش و .....  را کار کند   وچنین بحثی فعلا در ایران کاربردی ندارد.

در مورد Autopilot  هم که یکی از دوستان نوشته بود این مورد را شاید یک مهندس کامپیوتر بتواند برای پروژه های کوچک در کد نویسی بخشهایی کمک کند چون برای چنین سیستمهایی بیشتر روشهای کنترل غیر خطی مورد نیاز هست که محاسبه و الگوریتمهای پیچیده آن را فارغ التحصیل های رشته برق/کنترل مسلط هستند(باید باشند!).

مورد آخر هم که دوستان اشاره کرده بودند : هوش مصنوعی 
ببینید کلا مجموعه  منطق فازی , شبکه های عصبی و الگوریتم تکاملی تشکیل دهنده هوش مصنوعی هستند و تمامی این روشها در سیستمهای کنترل می تواند کاربرد داشته باشد و یا سیستمهای برآوردی یا شبیه سازی   اما کلا هیچگاه مثلا یک هواپیمای چندین میلیونی را با کنترل کننده فازی به دست autopilot نمی سپرند چون این روشها قابل اطمینان صد در صد نیست و  هیچ کنترل کننده ای را در صنعت نمی توانید پیدا کنید که *فقط* از منطق فازی درست شده باشد بلکه این روشها بیشتر به صورت مکمل کنترل کننده کلاسیک به کار می رود .

----------


## whitecode

این اسم ِ کامپیوتر- هوا فضا که شما گفتین معادل انگلیسیش چی میشه؟؟
ممکنه گرایشاتی نه دقیقن این ولی نزدیک به این توی مقطع فوق لیسانس توی دانشگاهای دیگه باشه.
یا صرفن نه توی محیط های دانشگاهی ، حوزه و تخصصی که توی بازار کار دنبال بشه؟؟

----------


## Mehran.GH

- معادل انگلیسی باید یکچیزی مانند Aviation and aerospace computer science   باشه 

 در یک دانشگاه در ایالت ویرجینیا هم فکر کنم  همین دوره لیسانس را دارند با نام Aviation  computer science  و جای دیگری من نشنیدم باشه.

- تو مقطع فوق لیسانس هم یکی از شاخه های مهندسی مکانیک به سمت صنایع هوافضا متمایل است که معمولا لیسانس مکانیک در ادامه تحصیل می تواند گرایش مربوط به هوا فضا را ادامه دهد اما به هر حال به علوم کامپیوتر ممکن است مستقیم مربوط نباشد.

- جمله آخر را هم متوجه نشدم منظور سوال دقیقا چی است.

----------

